# gonline access from other programs



## mautemp (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi guys, i'm working on a little rom manager.
I'm looking for a way to update the rom list, is there a way to access gOnline from another program to get the romlist?

Thank you.
mautemp


----------



## Costello (Mar 7, 2008)

hi,

there is indeed a way to export data.

NDS: structure | structure + data
GBA: structure | structure + data
WII: structure | structure + data

good luck with your programming.


----------



## mautemp (Mar 7, 2008)

Thank you very much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I hope i can show you something working soon.

bye
mautemp


----------



## Costello (Mar 7, 2008)

OK, this should be interesting!

PS: italians are welcome here. You should know that the 3 founders of GBAtemp are italian


----------



## chuckstudios (Mar 14, 2008)

What format is this data in? Is there a parser?
Or is it a specialized format read only by gOnline natively?

Edit: So Samutz tells me that it is a PHP array output. OK then.


----------

